# A real Diplimaticos #2 or not?



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

I happened to find a box of these Diplomaticos #2. Let me tell you that i have never had a Diplo and wasn't sure what to expect. Unfortunately I don't have a pic yet to put up but i will. Anyhow, i'm curious to know if what i had was up to par with these #2s. Right off they start a bit harsh. To me it wasn't very complex, puro fuerte, and reminded me alot of Ramon Allones cuban robusto, in that it just hits u. It didn't at all remind me of other cubans like Partagas or Hoyo with their nice flavors. It also appeared to me that it wasn't rolled all that great. mayble a little too loosley. a fast burn with a big draw and a little messy at times. well if any of you could drop a line with ur experiances w/ these #2s i would appreciate it.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Are they real? From a reliable source?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

We'll need more info than that.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

sorry bout that. this is my first thread. but they were from a reliable source. didn't have my camera at home so i haven't a pic yet. I read a review somwhere and this guy said " its more like a good dominican than a cuban" and i have to agree. until then, just tell me if ur experiance with these #2s was similar


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

just a common sense check here, diplomaticos are probably not going to be faked all that often, if at all. They are not going to be as economical for a bootlegger to fake because they don't carry the big name value like Montes/Cohibas. Why fake a diplomatico when you can fake a cohiba and sell 50 times as many for twice as much?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

pistol said:


> just a common sense check here, diplomaticos are probably not going to be faked all that often, if at all.


True, but it does happen.

http://www.justfakes.com/


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> True, but it does happen.
> 
> http://www.justfakes.com/


That is just wrong... but of course they are sold as novelty items only... :BS :BS


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> That is just wrong... but of course they are sold as novelty items only... :BS :BS


Any time that site is linked it should come with the NSFW tag. Or for that matter, NSE (Not Safe, Ever).


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Smoked one of these 2 weeks ago from 04, gifted by Mogulman. Draw was perfect, construction was perfect, burn was perfect, and the taste was right on. It changed many times for me and seemed quite powerful. All sorts of different flavors in this starting right off the bat. I am not usually fazed by stronger cigars but I did have to pace myself with this one. Funny cause I read these are considered mild to medium. I really enjoyed this cigar and soon hope to own a box. As far as yours I think we would like photos and box code to further help.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Started a bit harsh, but reminded you of a RASS? Perhaps you should let them sit to get acclimated for a while. Then again although not very likely, you just got a bad box.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I own a fake Diplo #2 that was gifted to me from a Botl after I asked if he would sell me one , he gave it to me . I needed it for a reference and when I compared it to what I already had , it helped me to see that what I had were authentic . Very subtle difference on the band colors and script . How about a photo . Fresh ones I've had were very mild . I had a few from 2001 that were great , alot more flavor then the freshies .


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

heres a contest i threw comparing fakes diplos with real ones.... the purple dotted Diplo is the real one 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19220


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Yours may well be genuine because after all cigars are hand made. The roller may have had a bad day, the crop may have been bad, even your storage of it could have contributed. Because cigars are made from natural materials and are made by hand in vast quantities, not every one will be erfect. however, you are right to question its authenticity but without pictures it is going to be hard for anyone to give a definitive answer!


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

[/attach]


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

hope these pics help.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That silver stamp holograom on the edge is something now being used on boxes sold in Cuba only, in addition to the small square hologram.
It says "Aqui, su garantia" and "Habanos". That stands for "Here, your guarantee".

If you got it from a vendor, could not have been an online vendor.
Those had to be purchased there in person or most likely, taken out the back door (which is extremely common due to all the corruptioin as factory managers make miserable wages and make tons more by letting cigars that are not tracked go on the side). Getting them out from there is not hard at all.

Did someone bring those for you from Cuba?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Is that a hologram in the first picture?


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Is that a hologram in the first picture?


yes that is a hologram. I got these from a friend who i suspect got them from a LCDH store. however, i wasnt there and not that i don't trust em, but....i can't say i'm an expert. not to mention, this smoke doesn't have the smooth and tasteful flavors i've experianced with other cubans, so i just wanted some insight.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

jelizalde said:


> yes that is a hologram. I got these from a friend who i suspect got them from a LCDH store. however, i wasnt there and not that i don't trust em, but....i can't say i'm an expert. not to mention, this smoke doesn't have the smooth and tasteful flavors i've experianced with other cubans, so i just wanted some insight.


See my post #16.
What I have never seen is that white label saying 25 pieces inside.
That is a new one on me.
Those sticks you posted on that picture of the open box look darn good to me.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I will check tonight and look at some of my H.Upmann Super Coronas. I am pretty sure that they have the white markings and they came from a legit vendor.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> I will check tonight and look at some of my H.Upmann Super Coronas. I am pretty sure that they have the white markings and they came from a legit vendor.


I am referring to that odd looking thing saying "Puros Contenido - 25 Piezas".
That translates to Puros contained - 25 pieces.
Don't know if anyone else has ever seen that on the outside of the box but I sure haven't.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Not to be negative, but the tip of the caps do not look uniform, might be the picture though. If there is a cuba holigram, which I did not see in the picture, they are fake.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Whats the box code on the bottom?


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I am referring to that odd looking thing saying "Puros Contenido - 25 Piezas".
> That translates to Puros contained - 25 pieces.
> Don't know if anyone else has ever seen that on the outside of the box but I sure haven't.


I have seen that hologram before. bout a month ago i got a box of partagas special edition #1 that had that hologram. now i'm pretty sure those are legit or just one super fine stick. either way, i've never had a diplo to compare these to.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Whats the box code on the bottom?


u mean the OEB may 06 on back?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I am referring to that odd looking thing saying "Puros Contenido - 25 Piezas".
> That translates to Puros contained - 25 pieces.
> Don't know if anyone else has ever seen that on the outside of the box but I sure haven't.


I don't know what to think of that sticker as well. I never saw one before...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I've never seen OEB, never seen the sticker, the caps don't look uniform, and your story is the most common one used by counterfeiters.

The major test is how they smoke. If they don't smoke good coupled with all the other things they could be fake.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

jelizalde said:


> I have seen that hologram before. bout a month ago i got a box of partagas special edition #1 that had that hologram. now i'm pretty sure those are legit or just one super fine stick. either way, i've never had a diplo to compare these to.


The thing that bothers me about the box although the sticks themselves look descent but I am limited with my ability to blow it up, is the following:
1) The Hologram over the edge that says "Aqui, Su Garantia" is only used on boxes in Cuba (from what I am aware of)
2) Boxes sold in Cuba also still contain the old hologram which is a small, square, clear item that says "Cuba" on it all over it depending on the angle you view it and contains a serial number.
3) Both of the above appear on the boxes and yours only has one of them.
4) That "Puros Contained - 25 Pieces" is one totally new thing to me and I would say to most if not all CS members.
5) You don't know how exactly they were purchased as a friend supposedly got them from LCDH. Where? What city/country? Easy to then determine if that country recieves them with this unknown seal.

Based on the above, I would not have a good feeling. If it was a box containing both the clear and the silver holograms and did not have that white label, and you knew exactly how they got to you, start to finish, that would be a different story.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I've never seen OEB, never seen the sticker, the caps don't look uniform, and your story is the most common one used by counterfeiters.
> 
> The major test is how they smoke. If they don't smoke good coupled with all the other things they could be fake.


I have some PLPCs with an OEB box code.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BP22 said:


> I have some PLPCs with an OEB box code.


Me too!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I have some PLPCs with an OEB box code.


I have learned there are so many box codes it is impossible to track them all.
Most links only contain what has been reported by BOTLs.
I have yet to find a link that has each and every code known to have been produced.
If anyone knows of one, please kindly share.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

OEB looks like a good factory code. The ic prefix on the warranty seal also seems OK for '06 production.

As others have noted the hologram and the other "Puros Contained - 25 Pieces" sticker seem a little odd.

Give 'em a few weeks rest in the humi and see how they taste.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Judging from this photo I would have to say these are real.

The box code OEB May 06 and the warranty sticker ICxxxxxx are consistant with boxes manufactured in 06. However, I have an OEB Feb 06 box with an IMxxxxxx sticker. Now it may be they placed the stickers out of order, or the stack of seals were dropped, or the seals are divided by sorters, boxers, etc.

I have never seen the new hologram, and the white label doesn't concern me too much as I have seen all kinds of crap put on boxes once they reach the vendor.

The flavor may be off because they are sick. Again, judging by the photo alone I would say these are real. (Or a least of Cuban origin.)

The question you should ask is did these come from a LCDH in Cuba? If so, they are legit. If they came from an online vendor: Did he get them from a LCDH in Cuba? (ie backdoor)

Anyway, I hope you solve your mystery.



jelizalde said:


> View attachment 3091
> 
> hope these pics help.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmmmm?

I looked at the picture again; where was the cardboard spacer? On the left or on the right? All of my dress boxes have the spacer on the left, and in your photo it's not there. May not mean anything....


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

one simple way to see if they are fake is to measure them. If the measurements compare to what they are supposed to be then they should be legit. A lot of fakes are not the right size. Also is the seal on the left folded in the middle of the coat of arms?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> True, but it does happen.
> 
> http://www.justfakes.com/


Boy looking at that site butns me up. If there is any justice in this world these people would be strung up. :c


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

IamLoki said:


> Hmmmmm?
> 
> I looked at the picture again; where was the cardboard spacer? On the left or on the right? All of my dress boxes have the spacer on the left, and in your photo it's not there. May not mean anything....


you know, it was on the left i beleive. i had already put these in the humi, just took em out for the pic. all of u guys have been alot of help, this is my fisrt thread and i do appreciate the response. i would be more upfront on where i found these but don't know what is accepted or out of line. 
i did just measure these and the measure exactly 6.1 inches as listed. that makes me feel better.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Boy looking at that site butns me up. If there is any justice in this world these people would be strung up. :c


:r i think its funny that those guys are selling all the fake stuff at such high prices, it would probably cst you a box of cigars to get all the necessary stuff from them anyway.

jelizade youre right not to mention your vendor on the forum but if i were you and you were still having doubts i would PM a few of the BOTLs here on the havana forum to see if any of them know about your vendor. sending a PM about a vendor is fine. just be sure the BOTL doesnt mind you doing it first. feel free to PM me, but my knowledge is far more limited than many other peoples on here, but ill try to help!


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

These are one of my favorites, and i can say that i've personally smoked a good 2 million of these.

They look real to me. And i will say that normally, they taste absolutely fantastic, smooth, rich, characteristically cuban etc. i have had a few bad ones. not entire boxes mind you, just a few bad ones out of a box.

i say let them rest for a bit. then smoke again.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

As a milder cousin of the M2, they never seem to come out harsh even when new. Atlthough typically they may exhibit a bit of tanginess without adequate ageing.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

just an update, i smoked my second one of these diplos and had a much better experiance. from the burn to the complexiety, everything was much better. im sure its safe to say that these are authentic. thanks for the help.


----------

